# Solved: Modern Warfare 2 resolution problem



## Dazzeerr (Jan 3, 2009)

I only have this problem on Multiplayer, singleplayer is fine.

When i try to change the resolution from the default 1024x768 to 1280x1024 it closes the game ready to restart with new settings applied, but then an error message comes up saying DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error. Then when I launch the game back up it's back on 1024x768. :/

Any ideas as to why this is happening? I've tried updating graphics drivers.


----------



## DaBeers (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been reading around in forums the last few days, as I have my own MW2 issues, and have seen several possible fixes for this issue.

one is to navigate to [drive]Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty modern warfare 2\Redist\DirectX and run DXSetup.exe

Another is to try to run it in windowed mode, but that means altering a file generated by the game. Also, I have not seen anyone who actually said this helped. 
Open [drive]Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty modern warfare 2\players\.config.cfg and look for

seta r_fullscreen "1"

Change the 1 to a 0.

You might want to back-up the file before altering it.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Jan 3, 2009)

First fix worked, thank you very much mate.


----------



## DaBeers (Oct 31, 2008)

Not a problem man. Glad to have helped.


----------

